# Halo PC Resolution



## Night Shade (Feb 8, 2009)

This has been done before with Morrowind...But can it be done with Halo PC?

I have a huge...28 inch monitor, and I'm just wondering if I can tweak Halo PC and/or Halo CE to support my 1920 x 1200 resolution...if not...Which is the next best resolution?

I was thinking 1280 x 1024 was a good resolution if I cant get my monitor's native resolution in the game...Because it uses the most pixels.

Please give me all the feedback that you can, because this problem has been bugging me for awhile.

Thanks.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

http://www.widescreengamingforum.com/wiki/index.php/Halo


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

1280 x 1024 is for non widesreen Monitors
what you want is something like 1440x900

or 1680 x 1050


----------



## Night Shade (Feb 8, 2009)

Tiber Septim said:


> http://www.widescreengamingforum.com/wiki/index.php/Halo


Hey...Are you 100 % sure that file is virus-free and safe?

I'm on a brand new computer...My other one got a virus...crashed badly...beyond my repair...I just don't want to make the same mistake again.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

being who posted it id be willing to say its safe.


----------



## Night Shade (Feb 8, 2009)

Tiber Septim said:


> http://www.widescreengamingforum.com/wiki/index.php/Halo





pharoah said:


> being who posted it id be willing to say its safe.


Well...Do you have to always keep it running to change the resolution? Or is it a one-time thing and the resolution is changed?

I'd prefer to only use it once to change my resolution.

If not, I wouldn't use the program.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I checked it with my A-V NOD32 seems safe

you have to leave the program running while halo is running


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Yeah, it's clean. I use that site for a number of games that don't support proper wide screen.
Unfortunately for that hack, you need to leave the program running. For most games you can usually just edit a .cfg file or something but not for Halo.


----------



## Night Shade (Feb 8, 2009)

Bah...But doesn't that seem like a bit of a task rather then a small fix? It would be annoying to open the thing up every time you play.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

If you have a keyboard with macro keys you could set it up so the program and Halo run with the press of a single button.
Other than that, it's your call if you want to bother doing it.


----------



## Night Shade (Feb 8, 2009)

Well tell me this...I browsed their forums, and it says you can edit your resolution with

-vidmode 1920, 1080, 60 (Res, Refresh Rate)

But...What does that .exe do? Fix the FOV because the res change does something to mess it up? Does the .exe make any noticeably good/drastic changes that you think is necessary?

Sorry if I seem like I'm babbling on and on. I just want to be sure of things.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Yep, you still gotta change the res with the command line switch, but unless you want to be looking at stretched characters/HUD, you need the FOV fix.
Without it, everything looks short and fat.

You can decide if it is necessary, run the game with your 1920x1200 res and see if the stretching is too noticeable for you.


----------



## Night Shade (Feb 8, 2009)

Okay...Last question (hopefully).

Would you say that adding that extra program is worth it? Does the game look much better in your monitor's native resolution?

Does this program also work for Halo CE/Halo Trial?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

if a game didn't support widescreen I'd run an extra program


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Like I said, it's a personal preference thing.
Without it, everything (including the hud and cutscenes) get stretched outwards.

You can decide if it is worth it yourself. Try it with and without the fix. If you can stand the stretching without it then don't bother running it.
Your call.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

"Spartan 117 reporting for DUTY!"

"god dammit this one is fat too! , I guess we'll send out the care bears again yesh"


----------

